# Kansas City Speaker G2G and BBQ in the Park - Sat Nov 17



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

*What: * A casual speaker meet in Swope Park in Kanas City Mo. Grilled burgers, hotdogs, brats and fun. Bring your speakers to share with other KC enthusiasts. The JTR Neosis speakers will be up for audition as well.

*When:* Saturday November 17th, starting at 10:30AM. 

*Where:* Plan A - Swope Park Shelter #7
http://kcmo.org/idc/groups/parksandrec/documents/parksrecreation/swope_park_brochure09.pdf
_Google Map View:_ --- look how isolated this place is!!!
http://goo.gl/maps/tmSmL

Plan B and Plan C are shelters #3 and Bandstand as seen on this map. If you are interested in coming - PM me and we'll exchange phone numbers to ensure you find our group!


This event weather permitting of course -- current forecast looks good (for this time of year at) at 57* and sunny with no chance of rain!!!! 

Jeff P. of JTR Speakers is shipping me a demo pair of his new Neosis speakers to allow some of the local KC enthusiasts a listen. 

This will be very casual -- no standardized music set list per se. Just whatever people want to demo. Bring your CDs and mp3 players, flac, whatever you want. Any and all appropriate (non explicit) music is welcome. Like unique music? So do I! Bring it!


I'll bring my Captivator Pro pair to cover sub duty off an Inuke DSP 3000 amp. The mains will run off a Yamaha P3500S amp. I'll probably use my laptop as the audio source to the amps. We'll run all the gear of a shelter house 20amp electrical outlet.

My suggestion for attendees is we each bring a dish, pot luck style. I suggest that the event be family oriented (being that it'll hopefully be in a park), where the wife and kid/s can come out if they like. Please sound off on if you plan to attand, and what food you might bring. Enjoy listening to some speakers and discussing the hobby. The grill will be lit up, if you want steaks or chicken or something bring your own meat. I'll bring some wood to throw in one of shelter #7's fireplaces. If you have some spare firewood feel free to bring it and throw it into the mix.

Please let me know who can make it and would participate in such an event?

*Some of the avsforum gang that intend to come include*
rboster, carp, luke kamp, stitch1, randy bessinger, jedimastergrant, kcnitro07 and myself Archaea. I'm new here, so I don't know many of you yet, but I'd like to begin to meet some of the local KC gang that hangs out at HomeTheaterShack as well!

Any enthusiast is welcome!

There will be some families that come, including kids carps, jedimastergrants, and mine. So music demo tracks should be appropriate! Bring yard games if you have them. Some marshmellow roasting sticks. balls, frisbees etc. I'll bring Bocce Ball. Other suggestions?

This park shelter is within minutes of the KC Zoo. If the family comes along and wants to go to the zoo for the afternoon - please feel that is an option as well.



*Speakers to be auditioned:*


 Elemental Designs Cinema 12
 JTR Neosis
 Wharfedale Sapphire SP89
 Procella P8

...and more upon confirmation????... (Klipsch, Pioneer, Jamo etc)


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

That sounds like fun Archaea.

If I lived in the area it would be great to pass by and hear those great speakers and have a good time.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would have loved to come but can I ask why such short notice? I live in Gladstone and have really wanted to be part of something like this but unfortunately with 3 days notice I can't. I have 17 family members coming to my house for Thanksgiving and LOTS of work to do before they get here.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

sort notice is partially my fault, and partially just the nature of the opportunity. I was notified mid last week that Jeff was going to send the speakers to let them be heard by some of the KC gang, and that I would be the initial point of contact. I am swinging this thing together last minute and initially just posted at avs, but then thought I'd like to share the opportunity with other people and meet more KC enthusiasts! I'm sorry you can't join us this time. I'll try to share future opportunities with more notice!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's really no problem. I've just wanted to be a part of one of these for awhile now. Would it be ok if I pm you my cell # so that in the future I can be contacted and make early arrangements to attend?


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

absolutely


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

JBrax said:


> I would have loved to come but can I ask why such short notice?


I had the JTR Noesis speakers for a couple weeks and someone else in Omaha wanted to hear them next. They shipped to Archaea yesterday and they will be in KC for a few weeks before heading on to Des Moines.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

They actually arrived today. My mailroom called and said you have two HUGE packages here, and you will need a truck to get them home. Do you have a truck?

I said no. 

She sighed.

Ha -- I won't need a truck will I mojave? I think they should stack okay in the backseat of the grand prix laying down right?


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm 100% certain that you will only be able to get one speaker in your car at a time.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

well that's certaintly right. I brought one home yesterday and one home today. These things are HUGE.

I took one out of the package at work on my curious co-workers and boss's request. They were all in shock. 

What do you do with a speaker like that they said? What is the deal with those binding posts? Do you hook them up to jumper cables? etc etc etc. They couldn't believe people put that size of a speaker in their home instead of using them at the local sports stadium! I chuckled because I know quite a few people that do exactly that! It is sorta funny when you think of it. 101dB sensitivity, several thousand watts, in a 20x20 foot room. Overkill, Glorious Overkill.

I have a 20watt t-amp at work. I half wanted to hook that up and play near reference volume in the office off the $20 parts express t-amp. Boy, that would have been good for a laugh!


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Last bump before the event.

Shelter House #7 in Swope Park.
10:30AM

Burgers, Brats, HotDogs provided. Bring a dish or desert if you please.

Weather is supposed to be sunny and 60*


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Have a great time tomorrow - looking forward to your impressions!


----------

